# Sharp twinges in bladder



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Emilycaitlin,


I'll be 28 weeks this week and in the last week or so I have been having really sharp twinges, like electric shocks, in my bladder. They're getting worse and are quite uncomfortable.


I'm presuming they are the baby kicking the bladder. I was having kicks much higher up, but they seem to be much lower and mainly on my bladder now. I feel like I need to wee all the time, but when I go, there's not much in my bladder.


I scared myself by googling it earlier and read it's the baby's head trying to engage. Isn't it a bit early for that at 27/28 weeks? And what exactly does it mean, "engage"?


many thanks,
Jo x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We say the head is engaged when it moves down into your pelvis. At the moment your baby is able to move in and out of it,and this may be why you are having all this discomfort. If it continues, see your gp 
All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

